# "Translation" of chocolatier terms please...



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Belatedly, Happy New Year! I have acquired a copy of "Belgian Chocolates", by Roger Geerts (impressive book on chocolate making). I usually manage to figure out terms that didn't "translate" well to English, or were unique to the native tongue of the author. However, I need some help with the terms for honey mentioned in several of this book's recipes. He lists "honey", "set honey", and "crystallized honey". I believe I understand the straight "honey", but need clarification on the other two phrases. As always, any clarification would be greatly appreciated (I've new candy molds and lots of chocolate waiting to be molded!)


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I didn't know what "set honey" was so I looked it up...It looks like set honey and crystalized honey are the same(or very alike). Set honey or crystalized honey is honey where the sugar has crystalized and is not smooth anymore. It can set hard or soft depending on how they do the process. But basically it is a grained honey not a smooth honey...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

^that grainny honey, i think its in my fridge, however, it seems to me that its from the cold and the honey just hardnered up. Probably wrong, but thats what i saw and could taste (texture too)


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Sometimes the obvious is not so to me... thanks!


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

You can also purchase "creamed" honey - just to cloud the issue!!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

you might find this site of interest.. Click on the featured chef, Alex Stanishlaw.. If you go to his "full text with recipe" link...
on that page look in the culinary features box.. Click on "culinary education".. There is (from what I think I understand) a free CD-Rom "The Complete Culinary Reference For Honey"... supposedly free if you are a culinary student, instructor, chef, or foodservice professional... In the US only tho...

http://www.honey.com/

Also... If you scroll down a bit on this page, it will explain the making of "set" honey..

http://www.rowsehoney.co.uk/faqs.html

And... A picture, with a bit more explanation on the types of set honey..

http://www.littleoverapiaries.com/sethoney.htm

Lastly.. More than enough honey info for anyone to read!! 

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e04.htm


----------

